# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Proof of work for electrical tester

## ClintH

Hi Everyone

I need to submit 10 to 15 photos of work I have done.
Does this have to be the complete Installation or can it just where I made repairs or improvements ?
Is it just the DB or other parts of the installation ?
Thanks

----------

